# Wohin mit den SQL-Statements ?



## Joob (9. Mrz 2018)

Ich schreibe gerade ein kleine Java Anwendung.
Nun überlege ich die SQL-Statements in einer Klasse abzulegen, damit sie nicht überall im Code rumliegen.

Wie macht man das richtig, wenn man alle SQL-Statements an einer Stelle haben will um ggf. dies auszutauschen wenn man eine andere DB verwendet.

Gibt es da einen Königsweg ?


----------



## thecain (9. Mrz 2018)

Ich packe die Queries immer zu den Entities. Dort gehören sie meiner Meinung nach auch hin


----------



## mrBrown (9. Mrz 2018)

Ich in's Repository, da wo sie auch benutzt werden.


----------



## looparda (10. Mrz 2018)

Ich packe sie in die DB-Configuration, sofern es Fixtures sind. Spezielle Queries zum Filtern von Daten gehören für mich in die DAO bzw. Repositories je nach Architektur.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Mrz 2018)

looparda hat gesagt.:


> Ich packe sie in die DB-Configuration, sofern es Fixtures sind.


Was sind denn für dich Fixtures?


----------



## looparda (10. Mrz 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was sind denn für dich Fixtures?


Statements, die Initialdaten oder in Vorbereitung für Tests Daten anlegen.


----------



## thet1983 (10. Mrz 2018)

Zu den Entities


----------



## mrBrown (11. Mrz 2018)

looparda hat gesagt.:


> Statements, die Initialdaten oder in Vorbereitung für Tests Daten anlegen.


Dann verstehen wir das gleiche drunter...ersteres liegt bei mir halt nicht im Code und letzteres direkt in den Tests


----------

